# John Deere 216 random orange wire?



## johnson4md (Nov 16, 2014)

Hello.. Im new to this site. so Please be patient. 

I have a 1979 JD 216 with the Koehler engine. the issue I have is I think its the stator or... open for options and descriptions. I have a snow blower attachment on it now and it runs fine and cab lights work but the engine doesnt seem to be charging the battery. Is it a stator or is it a starter generator. I can use it for about 1 hour two or 3 times then the fourth time it will die when im still using it. automotively thinking coil but these are strange. It does it in the summer too while mowing. Also, when I was looking to see if it had a starter/ generator I saw a random orange wire. Is this part of my problem? It stems off connector thats attached to another orange wire ( making pair) then to another connector then to the yellow on the ignition. conflicting reports says the yellow is for lights. so why would it be factory connected to orange wires. the one with the blade still attached goes to something under the selenoid for the PTO. 
Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------

